# going out when the puppy wants or going out when I want



## bob-a-fett (Dec 30, 2009)

My 4.5 month old Golden Retriever is doing very well about not going in the house. I know as a puppy he has to go outside a lot so I take him out every time he asks and we have not had a slip in a long time. Usually he wants to go out right after he wakes up or after he has had water. Upon occasion he will ask several times in a row to go out but he always does his business when he does so.

What I could use some advice on is when and how it is appropriate to start getting him on a schedule vs going out when he wants.

thanks.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

untill he is 100% trained you swhould take him when he needs to go out. When he starts to show more reliability then start making him wait - when he signals you wait 30seconds before taking him, then wait 1 minute, build up so that when he signals you know you can trust him to wait until you are finished with what you are doing (cleaning kitchen, eating, showering....).


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Full bladder control starts around 6 months of age so, until then, you have to accomodate their need to go out frequently.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a pbgv who is almost four years old and somedays, if he's been playing alot or like now, when it's cold up here, he tends to ask to go out alot. We've always taken out any dog any time they need to go. I don't know if there is a right or wrong way to do things but it works for us. I have two older shelties, ages almost 10 and about 13...my younger one will only go to the door if he has to poop, otherwise, both of them wait til I take them out. BTW, all of mine go out at the same time, except for my oldest one, who is sometimes in a deep sleep and we don't disturb her


----------



## bob-a-fett (Dec 30, 2009)

Is it normal for a puppy to want to go out 5-6x in a row approximately 15-20 minutes apart from each other - even if he's eliminating at least #1 every time? Sometimes I get the feeling he's training me more than i'm training him but I keep up with it so long as he's eliminating outside. He'll be 5mo old in 3 days.

what confuses me is that he can hold it when he's in his crate for hours at a time but when he's not in the crate, he wants to go 5-6x times in a row.

the trainer we're working with suggested taking him out the first 2x in a row but the third time, put him into the crate for 20-30 minutes and then immediately take him outside after that time.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

I think you're confusing several different things. Going outside means you're paying attention to him....he wants to do something/anything with you....the potty is secondary. Pups are starved for attention and that's the one time he always gets it from you. Most people teach the pups how to earn attention....get a ball for a game of fetch...sit politely in front of you or at your side for petting/affection/attention, etc. 

Not going in the crate when he's sleeping is totally different than being awake/active as the body functions slow down while sleeping. Even the youngest pup can 'hold it' all night without having to go potty.


----------



## bob-a-fett (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks for taking the time to reply - but that was sort of the root of my original question... if his desire to go outside 5-6x in a row is motivated more by wanting to spend time outside with me than a biological need to eliminate (which is something I did understand as why he might be wanting to go out so much in a row and why I posted the question), should I still always take him outside everytime he asks or should I try to train him otherwise?


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

So he goes everytime you are out there? Make sure it's not a medical problem first. 

What do you do when you go out? Do you walk around, play or just stand still? In the course of 3 hours how many times is he asking to go?


----------



## bob-a-fett (Dec 30, 2009)

he goes everytime we go outside. when we go outside, I was told by my trainer that at this age, outside is strictly for eliminating - and not for happy fun time yet. 

as soon as his paws hit the grass he goes #1 usually instantly and every single time. then we walk to the same bushes/curb and I encourage him to go #2 by saying "do your business". if usually only has to do #2 i'd say 1/5 times. then it's right back in the house.

when he asks to go in rapidfire succession, it's usally 4-5x in a row spaced out maybe by 20mins then he doesn't ask to go outside again for hours or until after he's had food or water.

i was thinking it's either he's not "finishing" when we go out and then he feels the urge again or that he wants to go outside because it's fun - yet he is still always doing at least #1.

i was thinking of starting a log just to keep track.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

He may not be finishing. I would walk him for 10-15 minutes the first time out and give him a chance to go a few times if he has to, then the next time he asks and it is within 20 minutes I would delay going out. You can tether him to you to make sure he doesn't go in the house. You can stretch out the delay from 10 minutes of asking you to 20 minutes and so on. Alternatively, you can just delay it even longer from the get go and see what he does.


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

Has this been an ongoing habit of the dog's or did it just start recently? Your dog may be bored and/or just like going outside, so he signals to go out. (Mine just learned to paw the door and does it all the time now because she loves to go out in the fenced in yard.) Does he have toys and fun things to do inside to occupy him?

If he just started this frequent signaling recently, it's possible he has a urinary tract infection. You may want to get him checked by a vet.


----------

